# Initial impressions of the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter w/ Remote.



## Rick Dennington

Greetings db,

Glad the air cleaner made it there alive, and had no problems…Poor packageing seems to be the norm these days… Like you, I don't understand that part of it…throw it together, ship it, and out of here…..We all have to take chances when we order things from the ww catalogs, or online….it's a serious risk, sometimes. but we have no choice when we can't buy or even look at it or touch it….I prefer that preference….. But I can say this…you're gonna really like it…I've had a JDS- 750 hanging in my shop for over 2 years, and it really pays off to have one…Mine is a 3 speed, has a hr. timer, and like yours, remote controlled…I'd hate to have to get on a ladder everytime to turn it on…..lol. But enjoy, and hope it lasts you a long time…...Excellent review….


----------



## roman

keep us posted please as to your dissatisfaction or satisfaction with your purchase


----------



## dbhost

Okay here is an update…

I set it in the shop, on top of the outfeed table / main workbench, and tested the timer for 1 hour. It worked exactly as it should have, right at 1 hr it shut off, but what did surprise me was the difference in the smell of the shop. Even before I dedicated it as a woodworking shop, I could always smell dust in there, and I have used the old box fan with allergen filter rig as a air cleaner with limited success, however I can say that the overall "dusty" odor that has always lingered in that shop was GONE. Not sure if it is my nose misbehaving or not, but it did SOMETHING…

As I look at my air cleaner, and its competition, I am curious why Grizzly opted to size the filter / box opening to 19" wide x 14.5" tall. The common dimensions for this type of air filter are 24" wide x 12" tall. I do not know if there is an air flow difference or what, but I do have concerns with filters. I need to contact Wynn to see if they can help me out with a washable primary filter. Not sure if there is such a beast, but if there is, they will have it…

I have looked into the replacement primary filter issue. A LOT of users of the other brand filters complain about the cost of replacement filters. Most recently seen a fellow complaining about the $30.00 price tag on the primary filter for his Delta. The Grizzly replacement primary filter runs $9.95 + S&H. If you buy them in quantity, your shipping is less of an impact. For half a dozen filters shipped they run for $71 and change… That is a LOT less than I pay for house air filters!


----------



## dbhost

Another update…

After a couple of weeks with this air filter, which has seen VERY little use due to my back problems… I have at least had an opportunity to check it out while doing some light shop cleanup as I managed to dump my dust bin on the floor, and created a huge dust cloud in the shop…

The items noted.

The good..

#1. It appeared to clean the air very quickly in my shop.
#2. Operation was exactly as I expected, no surprises. Except…

The bad…

#1. The remote, like the one for the air conditioner, operates VERY line of sight, and the panel is pointed AWAY from the man-door in my shop. Meaning I have to walk under the filter, turn around, THEN use the remote. This is both good and bad. Bad that I cannot turn it on as I enter the shop, good that I can turn it on as I leave the shop after making a mess…

Aftermarket filters seem to be non existent for this machine, but the pricing of the OEM filters is right in line with what an inexpensive aftermarket HVAC filter with lower filtration rating would cost for the 12×24 filter equipped models… However Grizzly's shipping is a bit nasty. If you are going to get one of these, order replacement filters in bulk so you don't get clobbered by shipping so often…

This unit is stunningly quiet even at full tilt. While it is not silent, it is a fair cry quieter than the Jet and Delta filters friends of mine own. But I MORE than make up for that with my LOUD table saw!

Knowing what I know about this unit, and others in its class, even with some momentary doubt and concern I should have bought the Jet, I am now VERY happy I got the Grizzly instead. Only time will tell if I remain this happy with it, but it looks pretty good so far!


----------



## dbhost

Another update as I believe there are folks watching this thread with some interest. I have now had this filter in my shop for a little over 5 weeks now. Most of that time has been setting up the plumbing for dust collection, and clean up. Which includes removing old, broken bags of concrete, and sweeping up an enormous amount of non wood dust. The stuff gets in the air and is nasty. I have been able to kick this thing on, and within a half hour the air in there is livable again…

Replacement primary filters have been on my mind, and I figure that I will do what I do for HVAC filters, and buy them a half dozen at a time. It's a pity I have to get them from Grizzly, mostly due to the whole shipping thing… I would think somebody would offer a replacement filter for these things… I would be happier if I could just run in to a store somewhere, get what I needed, then run out.


----------



## dbhost

Yep, another update.

I have owned and used this unit now for a little over 7 months. And for the few bad points, the good points have radically outweighed the bad…

In my shop cleanup I very quickly jammed the original paper filter full of wood, and concrete dust, but very little made it through to the secondary filter. A call to Penn State Industries got washable primary filters on their way to me, and I have been running on those ever since with no regrets.

My miter saw dust collection is entirely forgettable. Even though I have "improved" it by attaching to my shop vac / Thien rig, it still vomits dust into the air at an alarming rate. I simply run my filter while doing the cutting (and wearing a respirator), wait 5 to 10 minutes, and the air is breathable again. While I don't have a particle counter, if scent is a good indicator, the air in my shop is MUCH cleaner than the air outside is these days, ESPECIALLY during this drought we are going through here in TX…


----------



## dbhost

You guessed it, yet another update…

I have owned this thing now for going on 2 years without a hitch. I have had to wash the internal sock filter once, and swap / wash the added PSI filters twice. Thus far it has exceeded my expectations. The height from the ceiling is not a problem, however proximity to my lumber rack means I have to be very careful with loading up the rack. I was concerned about the depth of this unit when I bought it, and it really no big deal…


----------



## RobertsPlace

Thanks for your review and updates, dbhost!! I like your installation; it's very professional. The unit is a nice color.

I am considering this for my basement shop. The only issue for me is that my ceiling is only 7 1/2 feet tall. This means that since I am about 5'-11", by head will skim the bottom of this thing when walking under it. Other than potentially hitting my head, do you see any performance issues with installing this on a ceiling so low?


----------



## dbhost

Optimal mount height per the manual is 7' from floor to the bottom of the unit. I doubt given your space you couldn't do any better… You may want to fix some foam padding to the bottom edges to protect your noggin.


----------



## dbhost

Longer term update. The cleaner has been up, and in use for I guess a year and a half now or so… My shop has been a disaster, and most of the dust it is dealing with is drywall dust as I am remodeling the shop. It does a great job of cleaning the air, fast. However, I am finding that I REALLY hate the remote control of this thing. Most remotes have an on / off button as a single button. This has an off button, then an on / speed selector button, then a timer selector button. I typically forget about that, and get mad when it doesn't come on when I hit the red button (off only function). This is pure and simple stupid design not taking the user into account.

I am still using the Penn State filters in it, they clean relatively easily, and work great..


----------



## LoganBC

Thank you for the in-depth and up to date review. The Amazon reviewers are tearing this thing apart over vibration issues, but its good to read a professional review. You made no mention of vibration problems so I assume you have had none.
Can you link me to your source of the washable filters? I have no experience with such things.
Regarding your consternation over the remote. You might consider getting an IR repeater. These are common for home entertainment systems and relatively cheap. I don't see this being a concern for me.
I am concerned about the noise level. Are you able to work in comfort in your shop with this thing running on low and wearing no ear protection? You wouldn't happen to know the decibel rating would you (I use my smartphone to measure it)?
Thanks for the help and advice.
Logan


----------



## dbhost

Logan,

The internal filter from Grizzly is washable. The external filter came from Penn State Industries. They are the AC1000-PF2 http://www.pennstateind.com/store/AC1000-PF2.html?prodpage=1AC

The noise level isn't huge, but its not silent either. I don't find it at all distracting. It's just a big air handler fan blowing.

No vibration problems at all with mine. Been very happy with it.


----------



## chadmagiera

Thanks for keeping this post alive. I appreciate the long view of a product in use, in the real world.


----------



## shayward

Thanks for the great information. It's great to know that this filter stood up over time.


----------



## dbhost

We are going on 7 years with mine. I finally have some rattle / vibration at low speed. Nothing concerning though. Noise level still pretty low. I need to measure it, just been too lazy to to so…


----------



## RonK

I have this air cleaner and it is doing good work in my small shop. The proof if my current need to clean the inner filter. I know it is listed by Grizzly as washable with warm soap and water. Other sites say washing will undermine its efficiency.
Have you noticed any change after washing yours?
Do you just stick it in the sink and rub or is there a better way to clean it?
Thanks and hope you are stilly following your own thread.


----------



## dbhost

No worries. When it comes time to clean the filter, I simply take it out, and use the kitchen sprayer from the inside out so I am going backwards and flush it out until the water runs clear then set the filter in the sun to dry.

I have not noticed any negative impacts to the filtration ability aside from the fact that the "pack" on a filter does help it filter some, but it also restricts air flow….

My method was recommended to me by a neighbor that is an environmental engineer, I am going to have to assume he knows what he is talking about…


----------



## RonK

Wow, Dave. That was a quick response especially for an old thread.
Before I got your suggestion, I called Grizzly about a replacement filter - backordered until May 11. They did send me to tech support to see if filters from other air cleaners might fit. No go.
Tech support suggest just rinsing it clean using a garden hose. I opted for the shower hose in the bathtub. No soap. no extreme pressure. Worked fine. It is drying as I type. 
Thanks again for taking the time to respond.


----------



## dbhost

No worries. I try to be as helpful as I can…

I really ought to do a video review of this thing. It has been a great help…

For what its worth, I don't think the PSI filters are available any more…. I am REALLY glad I got mine when I did….

I have only had to clean my filters like 3 times since 2010. But then again, I am a weekend woodworker so….


----------



## Gilmore362

Dave,

It appears that the external filters are available again.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/AC1000-PF2.html?prodpage=1AC

Can you confirm that this is the filter you have been using? It looks right, but it is listed as for a different machine.

I would like to encourage you to do that video you were considering. I'm getting ready to make a purchase and am vacillating between this and a couple of other models including the G9956 also from Grizzly. I have a dust collection system, but like you mentioned it doesn't get everything. My biggest concern about the Grizzly line is all the complaints about them not having stock and waiting for the "slow boat" to arrive from China.

Thanks for the long term review!


----------



## dbhost

You are correct. The AC1000 is a simlarly sized to the Grizzly. It's not exact, but close enough the filter fits, and seals in the machine just fine…


----------

